# For how long do you usually play AC?



## jesughs (Jan 30, 2016)

About how much time do y'all spend per Animal Crossing sesh? Really curious to compare results with others.

Personally, I'll sometimes play for several hours (and by several I mean WAY TOO MANY). Granted, I do feel lazy and unproductive when I do so, but at least my AC life is poppin.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 30, 2016)

When NL first came out, I was playing it all day and I do mean _all_ day.
Now it's like thirty minutes, but I haven't touched NL in a few months.


----------



## Quagsire. (Jan 30, 2016)

It depends, if I'm having a fun time at the island catching beetles usually I'd play for around two to one hours, if I'm adding cool stuff to my town with time travelling then around four hours.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 30, 2016)

Anywhere from about 30 minutes (if I'm just checking in/doing chores) to about 2 hours (if I'm playing in a newer town).


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 31, 2016)

PLAYING ACNL ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## RRJay (Jan 31, 2016)

All day. Or all day until I go to work.


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 31, 2016)

It depends on how much there is to do. Usually when theres nothing and I'm just like checking in on villagers and selling fruits or whatever, maybe an hour. If i'm trading, selling, buying or something like that then I'll stay on for hours.


----------



## xBlablahi (Jan 31, 2016)

Usually around an hour or so, unless there's almost nothing to do.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 31, 2016)

Typically around 20 minutes, however If I have a lot to do that day in my town Ill be on for like an hour.


----------



## Pokes (Jan 31, 2016)

Usually around ~2 hours or so. I'll try to check in at least every day. I don't have a ton of schoolwork lately, so it's fine.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 31, 2016)

I play it all day until its time for me to go to bed.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 31, 2016)

Depends on what I'm doing, but for me it's usually 40 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 31, 2016)

It really depends on the day, because sometimes I just go on really quick to make sure no one is moving, and other days I play for quite a while


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 1, 2016)

On school holidays probably the whole day if I have nothing better to do. But during school days usually less than 30mins or not at all.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 1, 2016)

I play every single day because I'm scared one of my villagers will unexpectedly move out without me knowing. Some days I play for 30 minutes and other days I'll play for 3+ hours.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 1, 2016)

Depends on if I am trying to do something or not, usually I just "check-in" each day, do my daily routine; watering, digging, hitting rocks, sometimes shaking trees, upgrade house if I have money too, start a new PWP(again if I have money) and talking to everyone at least once. If I am trying to save up for something I'll go to the island at night and spend way too long getting bugs to sell and I'll usually do several trips in a row, also if there is an event or I just want to spend more time I will, maybe play with some friends and landscape, oh god if I'm landscaping I'll take forever, or laying paths, I can go all day laying paths.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 1, 2016)

Used to play it for hours on end when I first started. Now even with my second town I play for around 1 hour or less.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 2, 2016)

I play throughout the day, so the whole day is kind of my gameplay session, lol. Does that count?


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 2, 2016)

About one or two, sometimes more then two hours. There are also days, where I have not so much
interest at the game.


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

it really varies! it can be anywhere from just 15 minutes of weeding and fossil
digging to 5 hour bug and fish runs. (⑅˘͈ ᵕ ˘͈ ) it depends on my mood and how
much free time i have! (*˙︶˙*)☆*?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 5, 2016)

I play quite a lot. A lot more than I should anyway....probably 2 hours in the morning and then of an evening after work. About 5 hours possibly? Maybe more on my days off. 
My social life and housework are suffering but I have to prioritise after all....


----------



## Romaki (Feb 5, 2016)

I usually spend 1-3 hours after work on it.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 5, 2016)

I usually play for an hour or so nowadays especially on weekedays and three or so hours more on weekends or whenever I'm free


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah, it varies so much now, it's way, WAY lower now than it was June, 2013 as now I'm just maintaining my town for a couple hours a day, making sure all 5 outside tell me something- you know, the I'm moving one! I check out shops, and do the coffee stuff for extra money and that's it, I've got more money than I'll ever need, all gold badges, over 10,000 island medals, a perfect home island, there isn't really anything else to do other than a 100% catalog, and that's my year 4 goal.


----------



## MintySky (Feb 8, 2016)

30 min. Looking at a screen for to long makes me go dizzy.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 9, 2016)

If I'm not at work I'll be on all day easily! I'm so bad.. haha!


----------

